# Unable to build the installer



## vokama (May 3, 2017)

Hello! The current version of the installer script (located in UI/installer/mp-installer.nsi) contains several components that seem to be incomplete:

1) The new and new/core directories. When I try to build the installer, I get this error:
LicenseData: open failed "new\core\data\obs-studio\license\gplv2.txt"
Usage: LicenseData local_file_that_has_license_text | license_lang_string
Error in macro MUI_PAGE_LICENSE on macroline 21
Error in script "C:\Users\Username\obs-studio\build\rundir\Release\mp-installer.nsi" on line 48 -- aborting creation process​
2) The OBSInstallerUtils plugin. Is it possible to download this plugin? I get this error:
Plugin not found, cannot call OBSInstallerUtils::IsProcessRunning
Error in script "C:\Users\Username\obs-studio\build\rundir\Release\mp-installer.nsi" on line 173 -- aborting creation process​


----------



## R1CH (May 5, 2017)

The official installer expects files in a certain layout, so the script in git won't work without replicating this. The OBSInstallerUtils are available at https://r-1.ch/OBSInstallerUtils.dll (unicode only).


----------



## vokama (May 7, 2017)

R1CH said:


> The official installer expects files in a certain layout, so the script in git won't work without replicating this. The OBSInstallerUtils are available at https://r-1.ch/OBSInstallerUtils.dll (unicode only).


Thank you, everything works now!


----------

